# Kayak Esky



## Mick013 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Looking at getting an esky for my pro angler - wanted to find out what most guys are using. I have seen the cooler bag option but im not really interested in that. Ive measured up the PA and it can take a 60 ltr techni ice but obviously 60 ltrs is a bit crazy for the yak.

im thinking 40 ltr - it will be used for the usual squid, whiting etc.

Can you keep crabs with the fish in the esky or will they try and eat them.

Anyway, if you can share your set up that would be great - im in need of ideas.

Thanks!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Mick013 said:


> Can you keep crabs with the fish in the esky or will they try and eat them.


Mick, crabs on ice quickly fall asleep as they chill down.


----------



## Stevie (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey mate. When I has the PA I had a 60 or 65 litre Willow esky. From bunnings. It fitted the recess at the back of the PA perfectly and the lid has a hatch you can open without unclipping the whole lid. Use Bungy c


----------



## outbackAl (Oct 8, 2011)

G'day mate, I use a 55l evercool in the outback and find it to be a good size, specially when you get a nice jew or a few good size snapper etc.. for the majority of fish you get in the yak I reckon a 40l would be the perfect size.

Cheers,
Al


----------



## Mick013 (Aug 28, 2011)

great feedback - thanks for the replies.


----------

